# Note-/Netbook bis 400 euro zum spielen geeignet?



## EXRage (20. August 2010)

Hidiho Leute^^

Ich will mir wie der Titel verrät nun auch so ein Ding zulegen

Ich möchte nur um die 400 Euro ausgeben und die Ansprüche des zockens wegen sind auch nicht die größten.
Nun kenne ich mich aber in der Sparte notebooks und netbooks nicht besonders aus...

Könnt ihr mir einige Teile nennen,auf denen man man auch mal ein etwas neueres Game zwischendurch zocken kann?


Ich bin beim Stöbern im Internet unter anderem auf das *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Acer Aspire One 521 Panthera HD
gestoßen.Schnell nach einem Testbericht gesucht,hat es mich doch schon erstaunt,welche Spiele darauf liefen(natürlich mit ziemlich niedrigen Einstellungen,klar)

Aber vllt gibt es ja was optimaleres?


lg EXR
[/FONT]*


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

Spiele und 400€ kannst Du vergessen, hier mal Details zu dem Grafkchip: Notebookcheck: ATI Radeon HD 4225 zudem ist die CPU in nem netbook eine "Stromspar"-CPU, nicht sehr leistungsfähig, d.h. auch mit ner Top-Karte als Partner würde die CPU zum Hemmschuh werden, erst recht in diesem Fall: ist sogar nur ein singlecore...

Selbst für ca. 450€ ist das bestmögliche nur eine AMD 4570 oder 5470 drin, selbst da wird bei neueren Spielen eng: Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 die Werte sind allesamt mit CPU, die VIEL besser sind als eine Atom-CPU aus Netbooks. 

zB unter 400€ http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a504139.html  oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a514140.html  da ist aber nicht mal windows dabei, nur linux. UNd die CPU ist deutlich schwächer als die bei den og. Benchmarks. Preiswertere Notebooks haben nochmal deutlich schlechtere Grafikkarten.


Für den Preis ist das Acer aber o.k., aber zum Spielen völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. August 2010)

Du muss es so sehen, je kompakter und stärker das Gerät, desto teurer wird es. 
Eine Platte 500 GB in 3,5 " Variation ist günstiger als in 2,5". Ich glaube für 400 € kriegste gerade so einen spieltauglichen Desktop Rechner, ein NB, das Spiele darstellen soll, solltest ungefähr bei 700 € und drüber suchen.


----------



## Cinnayum (21. August 2010)

Für das Geld musst du halt bei ebay schaun.

Aber dann verzichtest du auf die Garantie und all das.

Oder etwas mehr investieren und ein neues Gerät kaufen.
Eine HD4650/5650 oder NVidia 330GT / 250GT oder höher sollte aber drin sein. Sonst werden alle Spiele aus 2009 oder neuer sehr sehr zäh.


----------



## Wendigo (21. August 2010)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Du muss es so sehen, je kompakter und stärker das Gerät, desto teurer wird es.
> Eine Platte 500 GB in 3,5 " Variation ist günstiger als in 2,5". Ich glaube für 400 € kriegste gerade so einen spieltauglichen Desktop Rechner, ein NB, das Spiele darstellen soll, solltest ungefähr bei 700 € und drüber suchen.




700 finde ich nun etwas hoch gepokert. Das meinige kostete mich einst 575 Euro. 

Damit lässt sich auch vieles spielen.


----------



## EXRage (21. August 2010)

So hier mal den Link zu dem Test des Aspire One 521 den ich erwähnt hatte,sowie einen anderen Testbericht.

Notebookcheck: Test Acer Aspire One 521 Netbook

Spiele-Test: AMD-Netbook Acer Aspire One 521 schafft Crysis flüssig – mobicroco.de


Vllt könnt ihr einfach mal eure Meinung zu den Tests schreiben.


Weiterhin freue ich mich natürlich über Infos und Anregungen bezüglich anderer Geräte.


lg EXR


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2010)

ich halt davon nix, da geht zwar crysis theoretisch in 20-25fps, was im Schnitt aber aich recht ruckelig ist, aber zB risen startet erst gar nicht... zudem is das bei crysis ne benchmark, d.h. wenn DU da steuerst und die KI mitberechnet werden muss, wird es schlechter laufen.


----------



## EXRage (22. August 2010)

mhhh ok.
Ich hab nochmal ein bisschen auf diversen Seiten gestöbert  und bin unter anderem auf ein anderes aufmerksam geworden.Wie sieht es den mit dem aus?

nämlich das HP Business 625.

Es hat auch die ATI 4200 drin und einen AMD Athlon™ II Dual-Core   P320 Prozessor  2x 2,10 GHz.

Es ist zwar größer als ich es eigentlich wollte,aber wenn der Prozessor hier die Spieleleistung etwas vorantreiben würde,ein zu verschmerzender Kompromiss.


lg EXR


----------



## Superwip (22. August 2010)

> Spiele und 400€ kannst Du vergessen


 
Würde ich nicht sagen, "spielen" bedeutet ja nicht unbedingt "alle aktuellen Spiele müssen laufen"

für letzteres würde ich mindestens einen Core2/Core i/ Athlon II Dual Core CPU, 2 GiB RAM und ~ eine GT 240M oder HD 4650 empfehlen

Für weniger anspruchsvolle Spiele reicht aber auch schon weit schwächere Hardware; Spiele wie etwa WoW, Quake3, GTA:SA und älter, WC3, CS 1.6, CoD1 und viele mehr, etwa sämtliche 2D (RTS) Spiele kann man problemlos selbst mit den schwächsten aktuellen IGPs zocken; bei älteren Spielen und allgemein Spielen @min sind CPU und RAM wichtiger als die GraKa, daher würde ich hier keinen Atom und min. 1GiB RAM empfehlen aber das müsste auch schon ausreichen, zum Teil ist ein Dualcore vorteilhaft aber nicht nötig

Ich denke in dem Fall soll das Notebook ja auch keineswegs als primäre Spieleplattform dienen sondern eher als Mobilkonsolenersatz genutzt werden und auf das Grafische Niveau eines Nintendo DS oder einer PSP kommt man auch mit der genannten Minimalhardware leicht


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen, "spielen" bedeutet ja nicht unbedingt "alle aktuellen Spiele müssen laufen"


 man man man, das ist doch klar...  er hat doch aber oben geschrieben: _"...ein etwas neueres Game... zocken_", und damit meint er sicher nicht Civilization 1 oder Champions of Krynn  


Schön wär es, wenn er mal ein Paar Bespiele nennen würde, was er gern spielen würde. Wenn er so was wie WC3 als "neuer" bezeichnet, dann kann das ja keiner ahnen. Für mich sind "neuere Spiele" welche, die nicht älter als ca. 2 Jahre sind.


----------



## Superwip (22. August 2010)

es gibt auch neuere Spiele mit (sehr) niedrigen (mindest-) Anforderungen, etwa Trackmania Nations, Battlefield Heroes, Quake Live, League of Legends und viele mehr


----------



## EXRage (22. August 2010)

Also:

Mal ein paar Beispiele,was ich gern mal so nebenher zocke^^

zB: Oblivion,die letzten COD teile,Risen(ich weiß,scheint ja auf dem Aspire One 521 leider nich zu laufen),Dark Messiah,San Andreas,die jedi knight games,UT3,AOE3,die Anno Reihe,Spore,Crysis,Far Cry/2,Left 4 Dead/2,WC3,etc.
Und einige Old-School games


----------



## Superwip (22. August 2010)

hui, da sind schon einige dicke Brocken dabei... wenn das alles problemlos laufen sollen würde ich das Budged ~verdoppeln...


----------



## EXRage (22. August 2010)

echtO.o

Mhh ich dachte zumindest die meisten der games wären drin,wenn man mit den Einstellungen runtergeht.
Hatte bei meinem erstgenannten (Acer Aspire One 521) auch ein deutsches Video gefunden,wo zwei Spiele getestet wurden.
Das waren need for speed shift und Anno 1404.
ersteres Ruckelte ein wenig,doch Anno sah ganz gut aus.
Klar waren die Einstellungen auf low,aber immerhin,hab ich mir gedacht


----------



## Superwip (22. August 2010)

Du hast da einige CPU und GPU "Killer" dabei, etwa Crysis (GPU) und Anno (CPU); ich würde mindestens einen schnellen Dualcore, einen i5 oder so, 4GiB RAM und eine GT 240M oder HD 4650 empfehlen

Soetwas:
MSI GE600-i3343W7P (0016751-SKU1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wäre etwa geeignet, immerhin ~700€


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2010)

Ein Samsung R522 Satin gibt es für 590€, das hat eine AMD 4650 und einen ganz passablen Dualcore. Ist zwar Ein T-Prozessor, also kein ganz moderner core i, aber dafür halt direkt 100€ weniger. Das würd gut reichen, wenn man aber was schwächeres nimmt, wird es direkt 30-50% schwächer, zB mit ner AMD 4570 / 5470 oder nvidia 310m. 

Und zB Need for Speed Shift: also, ruckeln bei nem Rennspiel, wo man schon bei nem Tick zu viel gas wegrutscht, das geht ja mal echt gar nicht


----------



## Wendigo (23. August 2010)

Ich habe das Satin und kann z.b. Risen spielen bzw die Demo.

Battlefield Bad Company 2 läuft ebenfalls auf meinem Rechner.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. August 2010)

EXRage schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Mal ein paar Beispiele,was ich gern mal so nebenher zocke^^
> 
> ...


 
Bei der Liste kannste für 400€ nur nach gebrauchten schauen! 
Selbst mit einem 600-700€ Notebook kannste von den Spielen nicht alle flüssig spielen.....
sicherlich laufen die Spiele auf den entsprechenden Notebooks, aber laufen und spielbar sind 2 völlig versch. Sachen.

Wofür brauchst das Notebook denn sonst noch? Wie oft wirst du seine Position vorraussichtlich ändern? Bei einem so engen Budget kann man nur zu einem Desktoprechner raten! Oder du schnallst den Gürtel an anderer Stelle enger, außerdem schafft man sich ein Notebook ja nur alle 2-3 Jahre an. Und wenn du jetzt schon eins nimmst was mit den oben genannten Titeln nicht gut klarkommt, dann kannste so Sachen wie Call of Duty Black Ops vergessen.....


----------



## M@rs (23. August 2010)

für 799€ gibt es bei amazon ein g60vx 122 genau das habe ich auch und gute cpu und gpu 

p8700 (mit asus tool @2,73ghz) und eine gtx260m die in etwa so schnell ist wie eine 9600/9800gt im desktop bereich.

aber alles was annähernd die leistung für die spiele hat die du spilen willst fängt bei 600-700€ an


----------



## EXRage (23. August 2010)

Mhhh.

Nagut wenn es denn wirklich so bescheiden aussieht mit den spielen in diesem preisbereich könntet ihr mir vllt einfach nur dahingehend helfen,das am besten ausgestatteste net- bzw notebook in diesem preisbereich zu finden?^^

hab inzwischen auch mal nach dem Asus K50AF geschaut.Wie siehts mit dem aus?Besser als das Aspire One 521?


lg EXR


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

Bis 400€ wirst Du da rein von der Grafik her nix besseres finden. Und wie gesagt: windows ist da nicht dabei. Auch für 50€ wird es nicht besser.


----------



## exa (23. August 2010)

ich hatte ein Notebook zum zocken für 1150 Euro und das war nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend in der Spieleleistung...

ergo: vergiss es!

entweder du kaufst dir ein Note/Netbook zum surfen und für WC3, die ersten 3 CoD teile, die jedi knight games und UT3 sowie casual und ältere Games, oder du gibst mind. das doppelte aus, und kannst passabel den rest deiner Titel zocken

nicht umsonst hatten einige deiner Vorschläge "business" (also für arbeiten gedacht) im Namen oder der Beschreibung


----------



## EXRage (23. August 2010)

Mir gings ja hier auch nicht drum das ultimative gaming notebook zu finden,sonder eben das leistungsstärkste im 400 euro Bereich...könnt ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen?

Hab mich wohl doch von dem Spieletest des Aspire Teils stark in die Irre führen lassen -.-



lg EXR


----------



## XeQfaN (26. August 2010)

Servus ich weiss nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber was vielleicht auch für dich interessant sein könnte wäre eins von lenovo und asus die beide haben den Nvidia ION Chipsatz drinne.. und läuft wohl auch COD 4 drauf ... sehr interessant. Da ich vor kurzem mich damit sehr intensiv auseinander gesetzt habe, würde ich mir die frage stellen was du mit machen willst und was du für spiele drauf zocken willst. Ich bin zum entschluss gekommen das ich eigentlich nicht umbedingt soviel zocken muss und habe mir dann als priorität gesetzt akku und einsatzstärke... und bin dann auf ein ASUS 1005 PEG gestoßen. Teste jetzt hier trotzdem die guten alten Games durch. Also C&C läuft einwandfrei Driver 1 top ... ich werde auch noch ein thread erstellen dafür. weil ich noch auf der suche bin nach ein paar games von früher ^^

Und diese assi komentare wie " ach kannste voll vergessen darauf zu zocken " könnt ihr stecken lassen wissen wir selbst


----------

